# So I don't need carbon in filters? Clarification pls?



## BIG BWALZ (Feb 28, 2008)

So I was following another post about filters the need for carbon and I am a bit confused. Let me get this straight, I don't need any carbon in my filters? That sure would be nice! I have a 55g mbuna (about 16 sm-med-large fish) setup with a modest, 2x 60g "whisper" hob filters, the cheap ones from wal-mart haha! They do the job though, I have had this going for bout a year and a half. I also have the expensive caribsea aragonite sand that supposedly helps in the good bacteria growth and maintains ph levels. At any rate my nitrate/nitrite never gets above 20 and I do 30% - 50& water changes every week.

I have taken out 1 of the 4 carbon packs already about 2 weeks ago and have just been running the foam filter thing on one side, not even the empty filter bag minus carbon. That's the rest of my question, if I don't need carbon do I still need the media bags, or will enough bacteria grow in the sand and foam sponge things to do the job? That would be great if I didn't even need the media bags.

And I intend to get a canister filter relatively soon, I know I should. Thanks everybody!


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

carbon is only a plus, and its inactive after a few weeks.. i actually cut the filter and shake out the carbon for better flow,, carbon is great if you are taking meds, or contaminates out of the water


----------



## venustus19 (Aug 30, 2007)

i could be wrong on this, but i think carbon is really only good for a few days, not weeks... as far as i know, you do not NEED carbon... i think it helps keep the water clearer,and it is good for when you are putting meds in the tank... i do not use carbon, as it gets expensive to replace it as often as you really should...
HTH


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

it lasts around 14 days


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

I haven't use carbon in years and have been able to keep my tanks healthy and clean without it...

In my experience, properly stocked tanks have absolutely no trouble housing enough bacteria regardless of media in the filters. It is often debated that the fancier bio medias cater to bacteria colonies reporducing faster, but this is only needed to combat ammonia spikes caused by increasing stock, a dead fish rotting in the tank or something similar.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I agree with jfly, carbon is useful for removing medication and that's about it. I would, however, keep my filter filled up with some kind of media, even if it's pot scrubbers. And if you have pH issues, crushed coral is always good.


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

carbon works most effectively when "fresh"

one area where it is essential is Marine aquaria containing soft corals. these engage in chemical warfare, they emit all sorts of compounds that have to be removed to avoid detrimental effect on other inverts (and possibly fish). as such they will use carbon to remove these. they will place fresh carbon into a filter (or more posh, a carbon reactor) and they will use them for 24-48hours, and then disposed

carbon is in no way needed. it does have some beneficial uses. for instance the removal of medications. (and debatably) the removal of tannins.

however, there are side effects to carbon, and that is the removal of trace ellements. there are anecdotal claims of carbon causing HITH. and I would put it down to removal of said trace ellements.

some of the cheaper Carbons release phosphates as well

also, its NOT needed, and as such is an additional running costs. and the potential problem associated with the removal of trace ellements, not something I'd advocate.


----------



## BIG BWALZ (Feb 28, 2008)

Cool thanks for all the info everybody!! So I guess I will pull the carbon and just leave in the sponge things that go next to the media bags in the filters, if I am understanding this correctly? Sounds like I don't need the trouble or expense, Thanks again!!


----------



## natalie559 (Dec 6, 2007)

What you should do is save the plastic clamps that come with the refills you have been purchasing. Then go buy some quilt batting that comes in sheets and cut this to size and wrap it around the plastic shells you have from the refills. I use a couple rubber bands to hold it all together if need be.

You still need this batting to act as mechanical filtration, i.e. it will get out the poo and particles your filter intakes. When your done notice how remarkably similar your homemade 'filter' looks to what you have been purchasing at a small fraction of the cost.

This also keeps the sponges you mentioned from getting gunky and the sponges will act as a place for good bacteria to grow. Don't worry about the carbon unless you need to get medication out of the water.

:thumb:


----------



## edouthirt (Jan 22, 2008)

It seems like you have this figured out at this point, but just to add my experience...

I will put carbon in my filters for about 2 weeks every few months. I do this because I have noticed that over time, without carbon, the water does get a little less clear even with regular water changes and regular filter cleanings. My assumption is that this is do to a build up of organics or other microscopic organisms over time. Once I notice this (usually takes about 2 months), I'll drop in a bit of activated carbon and the tank is crystal clear in about 24 hours. I'll leave it in for 2 weeks and then take it out and the tank is set for about another 2-3 months.

Just my experience...

And I would agree with the statement that Carbon is in no way required to maintain a healthy freshwater environment and in fact constant usage is more likely detrimental due to removal of important trace elements. But again, with appropriate/sparse usage, I have noticed that it does help with water clarity, IME.


----------



## Afrowanksta (Feb 4, 2007)

I have kept several tanks successfully for years now with the use carbon only to remove meds after the treatment period.


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

agree with edou... i have noticed when i use it (prior to my uv sterilizer) it did keep my water "crisp" and really clear. but i prefer my uv :thumb:


----------

